# First deer and hog



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Took my first deer with a bow on Friday then followed up on Sat. with my first hog bow kill. What a freaking adrenaline kick....pretty sure I'm hooked.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*WOW*

Your HOOKED.CONGRATS....CVA34


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

congrats! first bow kill is awesome


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

cva34 said:


> Your HOOKED.CONGRATS....


 X2!!!


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Way to go on your first pair of bow kills!


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Way to go! That should fill the freezer!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

oh you are definately hooked. congrats on the double


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm sharing your pride.. Also made my first deer kill on Friday.

Congrats'


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Congrats Time! 

I don't know about you but it was a LOT more rewarding for me than pulling a trigger.

I'll admit I've had the bow for quite a while and hunted with it a few times over the years with little luck. Always went back to the rifle to fill the freezer. Not sure if it will even make it out to the field this year!

Thanks for all the congrats guys.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Congrats on the success. Don't let that rifle gather too much dust however, there are way too many hogs out there for that. 

I myself have been hunting hard with my bow(s) for the past two years, but I have to admit, my success rate has gone downhill fast. I don't mind the challenge, but I do really hate trying to get those follow up shots of on those already spooked hogs as they are leaving the scene. At least with the rifle or side arm, they had to make it out past 75 - 100 or more yards before being in the clear. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Congratulations. Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*congrats...*


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Well done, congrats.


----------

